# "Plan B" - Gheenoe Highsider



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Bought this boat/motor/trailer package cheap because the motor didn't run. Put a few hundred into the motor and it was a decent little rig. Tonight I decided it would become "Plan B" for duck hunting this weekend. The name refers to losing a Gheenoe layout boat to someone who made a better offer on it than I did so now I am on to plan b which is this Highsider.





















Project in progress. 

Tonight I ripped out the plush seats. Then I cut out the middle seat so I can lay down comfortably. I also prepped the white interior for some camo paint tomorrow night.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

looks like a cool project  the hull color looks pretty good for a duck boat


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Time is ticking...who cares that it is dark outside.

Good luck and be safe.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Nice little rig, Tom! Sometimes Plan B can end up being the best plan. Congrats!


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

LOL!!!

time to invest in a dozen decoys!


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

shoot, that would be a plan A for me. nice little rig Tom. I see myself owning 2 boats in the near future. I need to upgrade my flats boat to something bigger, and a gheenoe would make a great second boat. what size motor is that?


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

What's up with the new "trick" decoys Infared or Uv not sure witch but apparenty ducks see somthing we Don't

and looks like they are using Holo sights now (they cost more than the Gun ) Lol

so who cleans and eats the Ducks ?


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Its a 6 HP Tohatsu 4 stroke. It will push the 15' 5" Highsider 13 MPH by myself. I was also surprised that ran well when I added my two kids in the boat too. 

For this project I will be replacing it with a 5.5 Scavenger mud motor. Painting it is on the list too.


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

> What's up with the new "trick" decoys Infared or Uv not sure witch but apparenty ducks see somthing we Don't
> 
> and looks like they are using Holo sights now (they cost more than the Gun ) Lol
> 
> so who cleans and eats the Ducks ?


they are on most coot decoys, its some kind of uv added paint, probably something to do with all the natural oils on a ducks feathers that give them a ceratin sheen. they are not that new. and cleaning ducks is easy, cooking them to taste good takes a few years of practice


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Painted the hull and mounted the mud motor tonight.


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

boat looks ready!
im going scouting tomorrow after classes. and friday before work. after work, around 10pm-ish, ill load up the gear and pick our spot, have a few drinks on the water, take a nap, and meet you at the ramp while leaving my layout boat with lights by the dekes, maybe we can arrange a better plan, like you spotlighting me or something, i dunno. ive talked to a few guys that are hunting the same lake... expect WWIII :, but with any luck, we'll be done before 8am
holla


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

oh, if you have a machette and see any green palm fronds, cut them and bring them! 1 dozen med. sized fronds with a lot of "stem" would be perfect for the highsider if memory serves me right


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I like the idea of heading out there Friday night and getting off the water by 8 AM. That will help me out with some other stuff this weekend. 

I am sure I can find palm fronds or something similar.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Very nice work Tom...

Are u going to try it out on the local river and see how it perform?

I've been looking at few mud motors and I have places that I want to go but I want to see how it perform with highsider.


----------



## crozb (Sep 17, 2007)

Tom,
I am doing the same thing to my highside. I have a 8hp Tohatsu. Let me know how the mudmotor does on it. I have been looking for one. 
Good luck on the hunt.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> Tom,
> I am doing the same thing to my highside.  I have a 8hp Tohatsu.   Let me know how the mudmotor does on it.  I have been looking for one.
> Good luck on the hunt.



I will shot some video and file a report once I get it out on the water. Thanks!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Did a bunch of work tonight. 

Painted the motor. It really looks better this way. 










I also bought one of these from Custom Gheenoe. Its a bolt in deck for a Highsider. I took the hard road and cut the front seat out to make it fit correctly. I could have trimmed the bottom so that it fit over the seat but I wanted to eventually tie it in to the rest of the boat with a little fiberglass. That will happen at a later date for now its functional. Paint will probably go on tomorrow.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

That's Just Way too Cool ;-)


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

Looks like a neat setup. Realy if you get the chance post some performance figures on it . Curious if the surface prop would push it any faster. Even with 1/2 hp difference.
Either way very cool!


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Tom, that looks like a killer plan "B" to me, very nice indeed. Like the mud motor setup!

I think with a little imagination you'll find you can use that hull as a laydown/sneak boat as well, and it will pull double-duty since you can use it for hauling more gear and getting places a dedicated laydown boat won't. 

Plus, having a bit of gunnel around you when you're waiting for the sun to come up in the marsh can be a good thing in FL  

-T


----------



## Klay Elixson (Feb 8, 2018)

tom_in_orl said:


> Did a bunch of work tonight.
> 
> Painted the motor. It really looks better this way.
> 
> ...


Tom I know this is an old thread but how does the deck secure other than resting in the seat? I'm thinking of building a removable deck similar


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I will text Tom and see if I can get him over here ;-)


----------

